
How to Track Down Divergence Bugs in Rr - ingve
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2016/06/how-to-track-down-divergence-bugs-in-rr.html
======
brudgers
_rr aspires to be your primary debugging tool, replacing — well, enhancing —
gdb. You record a failure once, then debug the recording, deterministically,
as many times as you want. The same execution is replayed every time._

 _rr also provides efficient reverse execution under gdb. Set breakpoints and
data watchpoints and quickly reverse-execute to where they were hit._

 _rr works on real applications such as Firefox, with low overhead. It is
being used by many developers inside and outside Mozilla to fix real bugs._

[http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-project.org/)

